# Santa is Dead Picture and Testimony. It is that time of year again.... LOL



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 10, 2010)

Just for you alls entertainment and encouragement. This is something I usually post around this time of year. Here it is again......







I love this pic.... 

And to put it into some context I will also share an old story of mine again. I posted it a few years ago on the board. I also think it is humorous and goes along with the picture. 


Before I was married I purposed in my heart to never lie to kids about St. Nicholaus. My reasoning was if I told them a lie about Santa who is to say that I am not lying about Jesus. So when I started having children I told them the truth. St. Nick was dead but that he lived in heaven with Jesus. I told them about the fables and myths and said it was wrong to make Santa Claus have characteristics that only God has. 

Well, one Christmas we were in a department store and the cashier asked my two boys (probably around 6years old) if they were good and if Santa was going to come to their house. To which my oldest looked at her and said, "No, Santa is dead." You should have seen the look of horror on that ladies face. It was great. I then explained to her that we believe that the real St. Nick is alive in heaven with Jesus because Jesus died for the Bishop's sin, and that we wanted our son's to know that their parents always told them the truth. They could trust us when we said Jesus was real.

It is a great witness.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 10, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what do the dates represent?


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 10, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Years of times past.



Yet another incorrigibility...


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 10, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what do the dates represent?
> ...


 
Your wisdom astounds me.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 10, 2010)

It must be the beard.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 10, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Before I was married I purposed in my heart to never lie to kids about St. Nicholaus. My reasoning was if I told them a lie about Santa who is to say that I am not lying about Jesus. So when I started having children I told them the truth. St. Nick was dead but that he lived in heaven with Jesus. I told them about the fables and myths and said it was wrong to make Santa Claus have characteristics that only God has.
> 
> Well, one Christmas we were in a department store and the cashier asked my two boys (probably around 6years old) if they were good and if Santa was going to come to their house. To which my oldest looked at her and said, "No, Santa is dead." You should have seen the look of horror on that ladies face. It was great. I then explained to her that we believe that the real St. Nick is alive in heaven with Jesus because Jesus died for the Bishop's sin, and that we wanted our son's to know that their parents always told them the truth. They could trust us when we said Jesus was real.
> 
> It is a great witness.



Very similar to us. My wife and I also taught our kids that Santa is based on St. Nicholas who lived many years ago. Sure enough, our kids were ready to explain to their friends that Santa is dead now. We had to add the fact that many people like to pretend he's still alive, and it isn't nice to spoil their pretend games by saying otherwise.


----------

